# posting a picture



## C Nash (Jul 22, 2016)

How do you post a picture here?


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello C Nash - when posting, there is an icon to the right of the smiley face that when hovered over says, "Image", when you click on that you will put the link to the image you want to upload.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 22, 2016)

Sorry Cindy I can get the image but don't know how to get the picture from my folder to the URL.  Will have to get a grand kid to show me how LOL


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 25, 2016)

The image would need to be posted online somewhere, and then you put the URL for the image when you click on that icon.  Here's an example image URL:  http://www.rvusa.com/images/rvusa-logo.png

I hope that helps, but let me know if it doesn't.  : )


----------

